# CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?



## Tim1974 (26. November 2016)

*CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Hallo,

vor einiger Zeit hielt ich es ja für unglaublich riskant und es wäre mir nie in den  Sinn gekommen sowas mal zu planen, aber langfristig finde ich die Überlegung nun ganz interessant, natürlich nur um dann stark zu übetakten.
Damit könnte ich einen Recherneukauf länger rausschieben und eventuell dann sogar Geld sparen.

Nun die eigentlichen Fragen, ich hab diese Video gesehen:
CPU Prozessor Kopfen Liquid Metall vs Warmeleitpaste [DEUTSCH] - YouTube

Nun frage ich mich, was ist das Flüssigmetall eigentlich genau, Quecksilber wird es ja nicht sein, das ist aber das einzige Metall was ich kenne, was bei Raumtemperatur flüssig ist?
Ist dies Flüssigmetall wirklich reines Metall oder auch nur eine Art Wärmeleitpaste mit Metallpartikeln?
Was ist an dem Zeug denn so giftig? 
Wird jedenfalls in dem Video ja vor gewarnt.

Könnte man nicht einfach ein paar Tropfen flüssiges Silber zwischen Die und Heatspreader bringe, das müßte dann doch ideal sein, aber vermutlich läßt sich das nicht so einfach verflüssigen und wäre dann so heiß, daß es den Die zerstört, oder?

Noch einfacher wäre es doch, wenn es einen Kühler gäbe, den man direkt auf den Die aufsetzen kann, dann bräuchte man nur einmal WLP und hätte weniger Temperaturübergänge, geht das?

Dann noch die Frage zu den Kontakten neben dem Die, die in dem Video mit metallfreier WLP zugekleistert werden, kann das nicht für eine Überhitzung oder andere Probleme sorgen, wenn diese Kontakte so dick mit WLP eingekleistert werden?

Soviel erstmal, ich hoffe auf eine interesante Diskussion! 

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nun frage ich mich, was ist das Flüssigmetall eigentlich genau?
> Was ist an dem Zeug denn so giftig?
> 
> Könnte man nicht einfach ein paar Tropfen flüssiges Silber zwischen Die und Heatspreader bringe, das müßte dann doch ideal sein, aber vermutlich läßt sich das nicht so einfach verflüssigen und wäre dann so heiß, daß es den Die zerstört, oder?
> ...



Also der Reihe nach:
Flüssigmetall ist eine Legierung aus mehreren Metallen, die entsprechende Eigenschaften und sehr niedrige Schmelzpunkte haben (Gallium oder Germanium beispielsweise) und nein, es ist kein Quecksilber drin. Hinweis: Mischungen von Metallen können tiefere Schmelztemperaturen haben als ihre Bestandteile - wenn du zwei Metalle legierst von denen eins bei 40 und eins bei 60 °C schmilzt kanns sein dass das Ergebnis bei 20°C schmilzt. Das alles ist weitaus komplizierter als Schmelztemperaturen von Reinstoffen bei Wiki nachzuschlagen (kannst ja mal nach "Zustandsdiagrammen" googeln, da findest du sowas... etwa Silber-Kupfer, 960 und 1083 °C als Einzelmetalle und die "Mischung" schmilzt bei 779°C).

Wirklich Giftig ist das Zeug nicht. Man muss natürliuch davor warnen weil sonst wieder irgendjemand auf die Idee kommt das zeug zu trinken was dann wirklich ein Problem wäre aber keine Sorge, du stirbst nicht daran wenn du das Zeug auf die Haut bekommst (in Gallium kannste planschen wenn du genug davon hast - und nen Tag frei um das Zeug und die Verfärbungen wieder abzuwaschen). 

Ja, du kannst ein bisschen Silber aufbringen und dann erhitzen dass es schmilzt. Probleme dabei:
1.) Bei den Temperaturen ist die CPU danach tot
2.) Selbst wenn nicht wäre Silber bei normalen Betriebstemperaturen ja fest sprich beim Erstarren bilden sich Risse und Hohlräume (durch Volumenreduktion) die hervorragend isolieren
3.) Der Kontakt zwischen vernickelter Oberfläche, Silber und Kupfer ist nicht besonders gut. Diese Flüssigmetalkle werden nicht nur auf Wärmeleitung optimiert (dahin am wenigsten weil Metalle sowieso gut leiten) sodnern darauf dass ihre Thermischen Ausdehnungskoeffizienten möglichst klein sind und die Haftverbindung zu CPU und Kühler möglichst gut bleiben!

Dann Kühler auf den DIE ohne Heatspreader: Klar geht das, das war vor 10-15 Jahren überall normaler Standard. Es kühlt aber schlechter weil die Abwärme der (im Vergleich zum IHS sehr sehr kleinen) CPU nicht vernünftig an den Kühlerboden flächig abgegeben werden kann.

Zum zukleistern: Die Kontakte (was eigentlich SMDs usw. sind) geben keine nennenswerte Wärme ab, die können nicht überhitzen, egal was du drauf schmierst.


----------



## azzih (26. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Mit CPU übertakten verlängerst du deren Lebenszeit nicht signifikant, das war früher vielleicht mal der Fall. Heute skalieren die meisten Spiele nicht mehr wirklich mit Mehrtakt, sondern primär über GPU Leistung. Wenn ein heutiger zügiger Prozessor (i5/i7) nicht mehr ausreichen sollte, dann eher  nicht wegen fehlendem Takt, sondern weil bis dahin vielleicht schon Spiele auf 8 Cores setzten. Aber selbst das ist Zukunftsmusik. 

Den Aufwand und das Risiko des Köpfens würd ich mir sparen. Man kriegt auch so genug OC Resultate und selbst bei ner besseren Wärmeabfuhr ist noch lange nicht gesagt, dass die CPU auch wirklich diesen Vorteil in mehr Takt ummünzen kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

azzih hat völlig Recht. Wenns dir darum geht den letzten Benchmarkpunkt koste es was es wolle zu ergattern kann man köpfen und machen - für einen Spielerechner ist es völlig egal.Wenns gut läuft erreichst du durchs köpfen vielleicht 200 MHz mehr stabil als ohne. Und jetzt? Glaubst du wirklich, dass eine CPU bei 4,6 GHz länger durchhält als eine mit 4,4 GHz?
Der Unterschied ist ohne benchmarks zu machen gar nicht zu bemerken.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Danke für die Erklärungen! 

Nee, um Benchmarks gehts mir nicht, ich würde das wenn dann nur irgendwann mal bei einem älteren Rechner probieren, weil ich es spannend finde, mal selbst intensiv drann zu basteln und zu schauen, ob wie hoch ich die CPU danach stabil takten kann und wie die Temperaturen dann aussehen.
Aber da würde ich mich nur ran machen wenn 
a) der Rechner veraltet ist und ich schon einen neuen Rechner habe, also den alten entbeeren kann, falls ich ihn dabei kaputt machen sollte,
b) die Mehrleistung so groß ist, daß es sich echt lohnt, er aber ohne das Übertakten zu langsam wäre.

Allgemein bin ich noch nie ein Freund des Übertaktens gewesen, hab das auch noch nie gemacht, mich nerven mehr die hohen Temperaturen des Haswell-i7, darum kam mir die Idee mit dem Köpfen, aber sollte ich das wirklich mal machen, wäre es ja sinnlos, wenn ich ihn hinterher nicht auch übertakte, denn ob er bei Prime95 Small FFT nun wie jetzt 73°C erreicht oder geköpft mit Flüssigmetallpaste und NH-D15-Kühler dann vielleicht nur 53°C, ist ja im Grunde wurst, wenn dann würde ich auch drauf hoffen ihn auf 5 GHz übertakten zu können, oder geht sowas nur mit einer leistungsstarken Wasserkühlung?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Ob du eine CPU sehr hoch übertakten kannst oder nicht ist zum allergrößten Teil NICHT von deren Kühlung abhängig sondern davon ob du beim Sample Glück oder Pech hast. Wenn du eine Gute CPU erwischst macht die bei 1,35v ihre 4,8 GHz. Bei extremst guter Kühlung villeicht 4,9.
Wenn du Pech hast schafft die CPU nur 4,5 GHz. Da kannste Kühlen wie du willst, die kann auch bei 20°C keine 4,7.


----------



## Intel22nm (26. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Allgemein bin ich noch nie ein Freund des Übertaktens gewesen, hab das auch noch nie gemacht, mich nerven mehr die hohen Temperaturen des Haswell-i7, darum kam mir die Idee mit dem Köpfen, aber sollte ich das wirklich mal machen, wäre es ja sinnlos, wenn ich ihn hinterher nicht auch übertakte, denn ob er bei Prime95 Small FFT nun wie jetzt 73°C erreicht oder geköpft mit Flüssigmetallpaste und NH-D15-Kühler dann vielleicht nur 53°C, ist ja im Grunde wurst, wenn dann würde ich auch drauf hoffen ihn auf 5 GHz übertakten zu können, oder geht sowas nur mit einer leistungsstarken Wasserkühlung?



Sehe ich anders, bei mir (Link) war das Motiv weder maximales OC noch eine sinnfreie Temperaturabsenkung. Das Köpfen machte den Rechner leiser.  Und ich spare den Kauf eines neuen/teuren Kühlers. 

Hohe Temperaturen die nur durch laut drehende Lüfter zu bändigen sind, sehe ich als hinreichenden Grund an der Ursache anzusetzen.

In meinem Link findest du ein anderes Verfahren, konstant erhöhte Spannung bei bereits niedrigen Taktraten, das sollte zeigen, inwieweit sich tatsächlich der Wärmeübertrag durch LM verbessert hat, das war der Fall. 

Hochgetaktet hatte ich zusätzlich, die Temperaturen waren nach dem Köpfen zu bändigen. Vor allem aber war trotz OC ein Passivbetrieb realisierbar, finde ich klasse durch simples Austauschen der WLP.

Fazit: als Bastelaufgabe ist Köpfen eine tolle Idee! Das auf den Nimmerleinstag zu verschieben wäre doch schade. 

P.S. Bei der Frage nach OC Versuche in Richtung 5GHz stimme ich zu, ab einem gewissen Takt nimmt der Spannungsbedarf dramatisch zu, der Strombedarf steigt enorm und es wird ungesund, für kurze Benchmarks vielleicht machbar, aber als Alltagssetting im Grunde absurd. Falls man wirklich die Grenzen einer CPU so weit ausloten will, muss man m.E. einen Totalausfall einkalkulieren. Wovon ich persönlich völlig Abstand halte, mit dem Köpfen bleibt eine CPU mit Glück kühler als ohne Köpfen. Das kann man als Lebensverlängerung ansehen, trotz OC, das man u.U. benötigt bei CPU Limitierungen, früher oder später.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (27. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Eine neue CPU sparen wirst du dir auf jeden Fall nicht, wenn die jetzige dir nicht ausreicht. Wie alle hier schon sagten, machen 200MHz +- nicht viel aus. Köpfen ist nur sinnvoll, wenn du entweder wirklich ans Limit der Übertaktung gehen willst, oder deinen PC leiser/kühler halten willst. 
Darum ging es ja auch in deinem vorigen Thread, weshalb ich dir auch dieses Video verlinkt habe .


----------



## Tim1974 (27. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

200 MHz mehr oder weniger machen ja nicht viel aus, ich dachte die Kombination aus CPU-köpfen, Flüssigmetall und einem Highend-Kühler oder Wasserkühlung würden mit etwas Glück, sofern ich ein gutes Exemplar erwischt habe Taktraten von nahe der 5 GHz ermöglichen.
Immerhin gibts von AMD eine CPU, die werkseitig mit 4,7 GHz daher kommt und mit Turbomodus oder Übertakten dann die 5 GHz Marke knacken können sollte, aber in dem Fall ist die Taktrate eben nicht alles, denn ich würde einen i7 immer vorziehen, selbst mein über 3 Jahre alter Haswell ist vermutlich oft nicht langsamer, trotz weit weniger Takt, dafür aber sehr viel energieeffizienter.

Ok, jetzt nochmal ein paar Details, die mich interessieren würden:

1) Wenn man den Heatspreader und später den Kleber entfernt, was ja relativ rabiat aussieht, kratzt man mit Rasierklinge oder Teppichmesser nicht etwas von der CPU-Oberfläche ab?
Woraus besteht so eine CPU eigentlich, ich meine zum einen die Platine, also das woran man mit der Rasierklinge dann heraum schabt und zu anderen den Die?

2) Was mir auch noch nicht so gefallen würde ist, daß der Heatspreader danach in den Videos locker auf die CPU gelegt wird und dann (bei Intel-Systemen) mit der Arretierung des Sockels festgedrückt, aber auch noch etwas verschoben wird.
Der liegt dann sicherlich anders als im Werkszustand und könnte dadurch eventuell Kontakte auf der CPU-Platine berühren, oder?
Außerdem kann durch das Verschieben die Metallpaste auf dem Die wieder teils runtergedrückt werden und somit an Stellen gelangen, wo sie eventuell einen Kurzschluss verursachen könnte, wobei das sicherlich auch von der Menge abhängt und davon ob man die Kontakt vorher zugekleistert hat oder nicht.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (27. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 200 MHz mehr oder weniger machen ja nicht viel aus, ich dachte die Kombination aus CPU-köpfen, Flüssigmetall und einem Highend-Kühler oder Wasserkühlung würden mit etwas Glück, sofern ich ein gutes Exemplar erwischt habe Taktraten von nahe der 5 GHz ermöglichen.
> Immerhin gibts von AMD eine CPU, die werkseitig mit 4,7 GHz daher kommt und mit Turbomodus oder Übertakten dann die 5 GHz Marke knacken können sollte, aber in dem Fall ist die Taktrate eben nicht alles, denn ich würde einen i7 immer vorziehen, selbst mein über 3 Jahre alter Haswell ist vermutlich oft nicht langsamer, trotz weit weniger Takt, dafür aber sehr viel energieeffizienter.
> 
> Ok, jetzt nochmal ein paar Details, die mich interessieren würden:
> ...



1) Du schabst nirgendwo mit der Rasierklinge rum! Den Kleber solltest du mit etwas weichem entfernen, damit du auch nicht die Leiterbahnen zerstörst. Kleber solltest du mit einem Fingernagel entfernen. 
2) Mach einfach ein Foto und guck dann so in ungefähr wie du ihn wieder draufmachen musst, der Rand der CPU ist relativ weit entfernt von den SMDs.
Einfach mit nicht leitender WLP die SMDs abdecken und gut. Darauf achten, dass der HS nicht sonderlich verschoben wird, sondern ihn beim fest machen festhalten und langsam die Sockelhalterung runter drücken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> sofern ich ein gutes Exemplar erwischt habe Taktraten von nahe der 5 GHz ermöglichen.



5 GHz komplett stabil schafft selbst bei perfekter Kühlung (ohne extrem-OC) vielleicht jeder 1000. 6700K. Auf Deutsch gesagt vergiss es.
Du kannst dir vorselektierte CPUs von Roman bei Caseking kaufen, die gehen bis 4,8 GHz rauf was vielleicht jede 50. bis 100. CPU schafft. Noch mehr Takt stabil ist ein echtes "Golden Sample" und ein 6er im Lotto das zu erwischen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 1) Wenn man den Heatspreader und später den Kleber entfernt, was ja  relativ rabiat aussieht, kratzt man mit Rasierklinge oder Teppichmesser  nicht etwas von der CPU-Oberfläche ab?


Wenn du mit der Rasierklinge irgendetwas anderes berührst als den Kleber (etwa nen Kratzer ins PCB machst) ist die CPU in fast allen Fällen im Eimer. 
Deswegen gibts ja den Delid Die Mate um die gefährliche Rasierklingen-Nummer wegzulassen.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> 2) Was mir auch noch nicht so gefallen würde ist, daß der Heatspreader  danach in den Videos locker auf die CPU gelegt wird und dann (bei  Intel-Systemen) mit der Arretierung des Sockels festgedrückt, aber auch  noch etwas verschoben wird.
> Der liegt dann sicherlich anders als im Werkszustand und könnte dadurch eventuell Kontakte auf der CPU-Platine berühren, oder?
> Außerdem kann durch das Verschieben die Metallpaste auf dem Die wieder  teils runtergedrückt werden und somit an Stellen gelangen, wo sie  eventuell einen Kurzschluss verursachen könnte, wobei das sicherlich  auch von der Menge abhängt und davon ob man die Kontakt vorher  zugekleistert hat oder nicht.


Ja, der IHS liegt dann etwas anders, das ist aber völlig egal ob der nen Millimeter weiter oben oder unten ist, das meiste unter dem IHS ist ja leerer Raum und technisch irrelevant.
Und sofern du nicht viiiel zu viel Flüssigmetalll aufträgst quetscht sich da auch nichts raus. Du sollst da ne vielleicht 0,1 mm dicke Schicht auftragen, keine 10 ml...


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (28. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Nö, das mit den Kratzern ist nicht so wirklich wahr.
Hatte bisher mehrere CPUs zum köpfen da gehabt und hatte auch bereits 2 CPUs bei denen es zu sogar sehr tiefen Kratzern kam - natürlich nicht von mir (man sah das Metall UNTER dem PCB). Liefen problemlos weiter.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Klar, man kann Glück haben und genau da kratzen wo keine Leiterbahnen sind. Die Regel ist das aber eher nicht. 

Nur als Beispiel - diese CPU ist tot - und da waren die Kratzer wirklich nicht sehr tief: https://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=541381&d=1454660752


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Das beste beim köpfen bzw beim zerstören ist ja das fast alle die durchtrennte Gummierung entfernen 

Wenn die mal weg ist und die CPU wieder zusammengeklebt wird ...reicht es schon aus das wenn der Heatspreader nur ein klein wenig tiefer liegt wie vorher das der Chip durch den Druck verreckt.
Läßt man die Gummierung wo sie ist ist gewährleistet das der Abstand stimmt 

Alle meine CPUs sind geköpft und ich habe noch nie die Gummierung entfernt vllt ist mir deshalb noch keine dabei gestorben.

Bei mir sterben die Dinger aus anderen Gründen


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (28. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Das beste beim köpfen bzw beim zerstören ist ja das fast alle die durchtrennte Gummierung entfernen
> 
> Wenn die mal weg ist und die CPU wieder zusammengeklebt wird ...reicht es schon aus das wenn der Heatspreader nur ein klein wenig tiefer liegt wie vorher das der Chip durch den Druck verreckt.
> Läßt man die Gummierung wo sie ist ist gewährleistet das der Abstand stimmt
> ...



*Jesus Christus* Bitte lass die armen CPUs am Leben du Mörder! 
Das Gummi entferne ich auch nicht.


----------



## Q-Pit (29. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Genau dieser Abstand ist aber das Hauptproblem warum manche CPUs so heiß laufen. Der ist schlicht zu groß und normale WLP reißt da nich mehr als die Standardpaste von Intel. 
Habe meinen 3770k auch geköpft, das Silikon restlos entfernt und seit 2 Jahren läuft der nun schön kühl bei 4.5Ghz. Als WLP hab ich LM genommen und die CPU ging ca. 20°C runter.


----------



## True Monkey (29. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

^^manche ? ....gibt es nicht bei CPus 
Dieser Abstand ist immer exakt derselbe da gibt es keine Ausrutscher.
WLP ist auch nicht dafür da Abstände zu überbrücken.

Mir ging es da nicht um den Abstand vllt habe ich das ein wenig unglücklich ausgedrückt .
Mir ging es um den anliegenden Druck 

Mit temps habe ich keine Probs 
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Tim1974 (29. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Ähh 6,7 GHz, wie geht denn das???


----------



## Q-Pit (29. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^manche ? ....gibt es nicht bei CPus
> Dieser Abstand ist immer exakt derselbe da gibt es keine Ausrutscher.
> ging es da nicht um den Abstand vllt habe ich das ein wenig unglücklich ausgedrückt .
> Mir ging es um den anliegenden Druck




Ja stimmt schon. War gestern eben schon etwas spät und "seltsam" von mir ausgedrückt. 
Auf jeden Fall wollte ich eben damit aussagen, dass der Abstand zwischen Die und HS einen großen Temperaturunterschied ausmacht. Also sollte man wenn man schon köpft diesen aufs minimale reduzieren.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ähh 6,7 GHz, wie geht denn das???



Mit Flüssigstickstoff und ner hohen Vcore


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ähh 6,7 GHz, wie geht denn das???



2v drauf und um den sofortigen Tod zu vermeiden Flüssigstickstoff raufschütten.  <-- extremst vereinfachte Anleitung.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Also so ziemlich genau das Gegenteil von alltagstauglich...


----------



## True Monkey (29. November 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Das hier mein sys für den täglichen Gebrauch bzw wenn ich mal zocken will  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gekühlt mit einem Single Stage Kompressor


----------



## Meroveus (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Das hier mein sys für den täglichen Gebrauch bzw wenn ich mal zocken will
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und die GPU bläht sich dann wieder auf wie ein Ballon, weil die CPU mehr Bilder bereit stellt wie die GPU verarbeiten kann .


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



> Und die GPU bläht sich dann wieder auf wie ein Ballon, weil die CPU mehr Bilder bereit stellt wie die GPU verarbeiten kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Darum sind da ja auch zwei am werkeln 

Die leisten zusammen mehr wie meine Titan XP alleine.....
True Monkey`s 3DMark Vantage - Performance score: 90714 marks with a Titan X Pascal


----------



## Meroveus (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Das war auf den ersten Blick nicht einfach zu erkennen, somit sei es dir natürlich gegönnt (vorher natürlich auch schon) .


----------



## -Xe0n- (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Also zum köpfen habe ich mir eine 3D Forum ausgedruckt und das geht ziemlich easy mit einem Schraubstock

3D delid - Album on Imgur


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Sehr interessant alles... aber ich hab daraus gelernt, das es doch riskanter ist als in den ersten Videos gezeigt, es gibt einfach für mich zu viele Parameter, die zu viel Handlungsspielraum für ungeübte Anwender wie mich lassen und somit zu viele mögliche Fehlerquellen.


----------



## -Xe0n- (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Wenn man mit gesunden Menschenverstand ran geht, kann man eig nicht viel Schief machen. Mit einer Klinge würde ich es aber auch nicht  machen wollen. So etwas gehört für mich nicht in die nähe von Hardware.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Das beste beim köpfen bzw beim zerstören ist ja das fast alle die durchtrennte Gummierung entfernen
> 
> Wenn die mal weg ist und die CPU wieder zusammengeklebt wird ...reicht  es schon aus das wenn der Heatspreader nur ein klein wenig tiefer liegt  wie vorher das der Chip durch den Druck verreckt.
> Läßt man die Gummierung wo sie ist ist gewährleistet das der Abstand stimmt
> ...




Das Silikon nimmt nicht wirklich Kraft aus. Die IHS liegt auf der DIE auf


----------



## Deimos (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Wenn man mit gesunden Menschenverstand ran geht, kann man eig nicht viel Schief machen. Mit einer Klinge würde ich es aber auch nicht  machen wollen. So etwas gehört für mich nicht in die nähe von Hardware.


Mit Schraubstock hatte ich meinen HS nicht wirklich weggekriegt. Mit der Klinge gings zügig. Hat runde 20 Grad gebracht beim 3770k und damit einiges an OC-Potenzial, zumal der Takt nur durch die Temperatur limitiert wurde (bereits ab etwa 4.5 GHz). Danach lagen 5 GHz drin. Ein erfahrener OCler hätte vielleicht noch mehr benchstabil hingekriegt unter Wasser, wer weiss.

Das waren allerdings ein paar wenige Versuche, rein interessehalber. 24/7 lief die CPU dann bei 4.5 GHz. Mehr wäre auf jeden Fall möglich gewesen, aber der Praxisnutzen ist wie schon öfters erwähnt vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Thaurial (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

es gibt genug Leute die das für nen schmalen Taler machen. Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass man kein Flüssigmetall/Silikon/Wlp kaufen muss, von dem man hinterher eh nix mehr brauch. Man muss halt seine CPU paar Tage entbehren können oder eben selbst vorbeifahren. Hab meine 4790k weggeschickt, war paar Tage in Urlaub und als ich zurück kam hab ich die CPU wieder eingebaut - feddisch.


----------



## HardwareGamingAddict (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LHownr8X0mQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Eigenwerbung.. Forenregeln einhalten ist wohl nicht so leicht wie ich dachte. Hm..


----------



## HardwareGamingAddict (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

was isn bitte daran Eigenwerbung ? oO ich biete da überhaupt nix an oder dergleichen


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Werbung seh ich da keine, hab mir extra das ganze Video angeschaut, sehr gut gemacht, einziges Manko, es ist leider nicht auf deutsch.


----------



## HardwareGamingAddict (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Werbung seh ich da keine, hab mir extra das ganze Video angeschaut, sehr gut gemacht, einziges Manko, es ist leider nicht auf deutsch.



wenn du fragen ahst pn me ... japp viele sagen videos auf englisch machen  ich kann dir gern aufschreiben wie du vorgehst was du brauchst


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



HardwareGamingAddict schrieb:


> was isn bitte daran Eigenwerbung ? oO ich biete da überhaupt nix an oder dergleichen



es gibt eine Million Videos dazu die ein bisschen besser aufbereitet sind. Eigenwerbung ist der Post mit dem Link zu seinem Channel.. Ach ist mir langsam egal - ich bin ja schließlich kein Mod


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Ich find alles gut, was anderen hier weiter hilft, dazu zählt auch das Video von *HardwareGamingAddict*, und gerade dieses Video finde ich viel besser als die meisten anderen Hardwarevideos zum CPUs-Köpfen, einziges Manko wiegesagt das es leider nicht auf deutsch ist.
Nirgends in dem Video oder dem Channel von ihm, habe ich eine angebotene Dienstleistung für Endgeld oder ähnliches entdeckt, insofern erschließt sich mir in keinster Weise was daran unzulässig sein sollte, das hierher zu verlinken, aber gut auch das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...Mischungen von Metallen können tiefere Schmelztemperaturen haben als ihre Bestandteile...


Mischungen von Metallen, die sich gegenseitig lösen, haben im Eutektikum IMMER einen geringeren Schmelzpunkt als die jeweils reinen Matelle:
Eutektikum – Wikipedia

Die Einschränkung besteht im Begriff "gegenseitig lösen". Eisen und Blei z.B. sind nicht lösbar,e s gibt keine intermetallischen Phasen.
- Klugscheißermodus aus -


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Am besten wäre doch ein direkter Kontakt aus Silber, zwischen dem Die und dem Kühler, also Flüssigsilber auf dem Die (was dann halt hart wird), ein Heatspreader aus Silber und eine Kühlergrundplatte aus Silber, dann der Hauptkühlkörper aus reinem Kupfer (damit es nicht zuuuu teuer wird...).  Der ganze Kühler dann sicherlich 5-10 kg schwer und dann fest mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt und mit einem 200mm-Lüfter bestückt wird. 
Ob man so auf 6 GHz oder mehr kommen könnte?


----------



## BlackAcetal (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Am besten wäre doch ein direkter Kontakt aus Silber, zwischen dem Die und dem Kühler, also Flüssigsilber auf dem Die (was dann halt hart wird), ein Heatspreader aus Silber und eine Kühlergrundplatte aus Silber, dann der Hauptkühlkörper aus reinem Kupfer (damit es nicht zuuuu teuer wird...).  Der ganze Kühler dann sicherlich 5-10 kg schwer und dann fest mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt und mit einem 200mm-Lüfter bestückt wird.
> Ob man so auf 6 GHz oder mehr kommen könnte?


Oder ein Kühler, der die Hardware komplett umschließt und so das Gehäuse ersetzt.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Ja, ein großer Kupferblock mit Lamellen, der das Gehäuse ersetzt, die Hardware wird dann mittels flexibler Heatpipes daran angeschlossen. Gesamtgewicht dann über 25 kg und ohne irgendeinen Lüfter, da ja jedes Bauteil mit nennenswerter Wärmeabgabe mit Heatpipes mit dem Block verbunden wäre und die anderen Teile wie Speicherbausteine wäre halt mit Wärmeleitpads damit verbunden.

Wenns dann doch zu warm wird, merkt man das schon mit dem Hand aufs Gehäuse/Block legen und kann im Hochsommer notfalls einen großen Standventilator auf den Block pusten lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Am besten wäre doch ein direkter Kontakt aus Silber, zwischen dem Die und dem Kühler, also Flüssigsilber auf dem Die


Man sollte wirklich mal Amalgam ausprobieren. Muss ich mal mit meinem Zahnarzt reden.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man sollte wirklich mal Amalgam ausprobieren. Muss ich mal mit meinem Zahnarzt reden.



Nein, da ist Quecksilber drinn und das ist hochgiftig!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, da ist Quecksilber drinn und das ist hochgiftig!


Es ist eine metallische Phase, es ist gebunden, da ist gar nichts gefährlich, da dämpft auch nichts aus. 
Auch im Mund passiert ganz wenig, solange man nicht Amalgam zusammen mit Gold einsetzt.

Die Leitfähigkeit der Quecksilber, Silber, Kupfer, Zink Legierung ist unübertroffen hoch. Bleibt 
die Frage der Verarbeitbarkeit. Ein interessanter Ansatz, gerade zwischen Chip und Gehäuse


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Nunja ich bin kein Chemiker oder Physiker, halte aber nichts von Amalgam, würde mir sowas nie in den Mund setzen lassen, aber das muß jeder selbst wissen...
Ich hörte aber, daß durchs Essen vielleicht bestimmter Lebensmittel oder Getränke etwas frei werden und dann doch weiter in den Körper gelangen kann, wenn das Zeug nun auf die CPU gekleistert wäre und ständig erwärmt, weiß ich nicht, ob da nicht doch irgendwann zumindest minimal was ausdünsten würde.

Bei Quecksilber geht es ja nicht darum das es nur giftig ist, es ist *hoch*giftig, da reichen schon wenige Milligramm, vielleicht sogar noch weniger aus und zu schädigen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nunja ich bin kein Chemiker oder Physiker, halte aber nichts von Amalgam.


Ich weiss es aber, und es gibt in Bereichen ohne Säuren, und das ist im Mund so und in der CPU sowieso keine Probleme. Der Mund ist basisch, nur konzentrierter Essig ist ein Problem. Eine CPU würde ich einmal ordentlich an der Luft ablüften lassen, dort erwärmen und gut ist. Es bleibt die Verarbeitbarkeit. Ist aber echt mal einen Test wert.

Offtopic:
Wenn du Angst vor Quecksilber hast, kämpfe gegen Kohlekraftwerke:
Quecksilber: Unfassbar giftig | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich weiss es aber, und es gibt in Bereichen ohne Säuren, und das ist im Mund so und in der CPU sowieso keine Probleme. Der Mund ist basisch, nur konzentrierter Essig ist ein Problem.



Zwar jetzt auch offtopic, aber was ist dann mit Kariessäuren, die sich im Mund bilden, wenn man z.B. süßes gegessen hat oder wenn man Orangensaft trinkt oder Lebensmittel ißt, die Essig enthalten...?
Ich glaube genau das war auch der Grund, warum ich mal las, daß Amalgam gefährlich sein kann, aber es ist natürlich wie immer eine Frage der Menge, denn die Menge macht das Gift!

Ich hab keine große Angst vor Quecksilber, weil ich weder welchem im Mund habe, noch in Lampen, bis auf eine Ausnahme, eine alte Röhrenleuchte, die werd ich irgendwann aber wie die restlichen Lampen auch auf LED umrüsten, nicht aus Angst vor dem Quecksilber darin, sondern wegen der Lichtqualität und Wirtschaftlichkeit.


----------



## GxGamer (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



HardwareGamingAddict schrieb:


> was isn bitte daran Eigenwerbung ? oO ich biete da überhaupt nix an oder dergleichen



Deine Videos sind natürlich auch nicht monetarisiert und du bist natürlich auch ein langjähriges Communitymitglied das nur gelegentlich mal ein Video postet.
Und nicht nur jemand der hier einen Account erstellt hat um seinen Youtubekanal mit zufälligerweise identischem Namen/Logo zu pushen.

und btw...
If you can't speak english, don't speak english.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*

Was mich noch zum Thema "Heatspreader wieder befestigen" interessieren würde, oder anders gesagt, was ich nicht verstehe, wenn man den wieder aufsetzt und wie oft beschrieben erneut mit Silikon oder ähnlichem verklebt, sehe ich mindestens mal zwei Probleme: 
1. Wie will man exakt den Punkt finden, daß der Heatspreader wieder millimetergenau (oder noch genauer?) dort sitzt, wo er werkseitig verklebt war? Denn wenn das nicht der Fall ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß der Druck der Sockelhalterung (bzw. des Bügels der ihn im Sockel fixieren soll) ihn leicht verkanntet oder verschiebt beim Einspannen. Außerdem wie will man die Dicke des Silikons so exakt treffen, daß danach immer noch ein ideale Kontakt aus Die, Flüssigmetall und Heatspreader besteht, also nicht zu dicht, aber auch nicht zu weit mit eventuellen Lufteinschlüssen?
2. Wenn man Silikon nimmt, ist dort als Lösungsmittel meistens Essigsäure verwendet, diese könnte eventuell doch Bauteile wie z.B. die CPU-Platine, Kontakte darauf, oder ähnliches angreifen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU köpfen, Heatspreader und Flüssigmetall...?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Am besten wäre doch ein direkter Kontakt aus Silber, zwischen dem Die und dem Kühler, also Flüssigsilber auf dem Die (was dann halt hart wird), ein Heatspreader aus Silber und eine Kühlergrundplatte aus Silber, dann der Hauptkühlkörper aus reinem Kupfer (damit es nicht zuuuu teuer wird...).  Der ganze Kühler dann sicherlich 5-10 kg schwer und dann fest mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt und mit einem 200mm-Lüfter bestückt wird.
> Ob man so auf 6 GHz oder mehr kommen könnte?



Nein, denn es hängt meist an der CPU und nicht an der Kühlung, wie hoch der Takt geht.


----------

